# Technacolor, Untamed, Nocturnelle, Formal Black, Dress Sets, & Jewelescent haul!



## mzcelaneous (Dec 7, 2006)

Let's just say I'm making up for time for not purchasing these items as they were released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








































​
I've also got my MACouture package at home waiting for me to open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post those pics sometime this week


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm soooo jealous! Lol. Great haul.


----------



## amoona (Dec 7, 2006)

omg i hate u that's a great haul


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2006)

wow...nice. How do you like your shadow palettes?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 7, 2006)

oooh I'm jealous of your warm eyes palette!!  You've got some great stuff there!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 7, 2006)

That is such a great haul.  I love it.

I keep meaning to go purchase those two Untamed quads before they're all gone from the counters and the website.  I am slacking on my cosmetic game.  :]

I have to ask but what kind of camera did you use to photograph these lovely little items?  The pictures are so crisp and clear . . . and the color, ah, so vibrant.  Yeah, I am pretty much a photography enthusiast.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 7, 2006)

Great Haul ladie!  I won't be able to have another haul for awhile cause of X-Mas.  Maybe around the 30th since that's when I get paid again.  I am soo jealous...sheesh! LOL


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_wow...nice. How do you like your shadow palletes?_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the warm e/s pallette so far. Great selection of colors for that one! Haven't tried the intense pallette yet.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_
I have to ask but what kind of camera did you use to photograph these lovely little items?  The pictures are so crisp and clear . . . and the color, ah, so vibrant.  Yeah, I am pretty much a photography enthusiast.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I rock a Nikon D80


----------



## lsperry (Dec 7, 2006)

Are you going to have fun!!! I know I did when I received mine....I got everything you got except the glitter, glitter liner and lipgelee!!!

I so fell in love with the take-wing, untamed quads and the intense eyes palettes that I got back-ups!!!

Happy playing....


----------



## amoona (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW ... wait it says you're from Northern Cali ... where did you find all of that?! haha everyone in the Bay Area is sold out I only got my hands on Jewelscent and the Dress Sets ... I couldn't get to nething else


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_WOW ... wait it says you're from Northern Cali ... where did you find all of that?! haha everyone in the Bay Area is sold out I only got my hands on Jewelscent and the Dress Sets ... I couldn't get to nething else_

 
Girl! I went everywhere -- Roseville, Sacramento (Arden & Downtown), Fairfield, Concord (freestanding & counter), Union Square, & Pleasanton for the palettes. I eventually decided to just buy the rest of it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still looking for the smoky eyes palette


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Girl! I went everywhere -- Roseville, Sacramento (Arden & Downtown), Fairfield, Concord (freestanding & counter), Union Square, & Pleasanton for the palettes. I eventually decided to just buy the rest of it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still looking for the smoky eyes palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I believe they still have some here in San Jose at Valley Fair mall.  At least they did when I went last week :shrug:.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_I believe they still have some here in San Jose at Valley Fair mall.  At least they did when I went last week :shrug:._

 
Ooh, ooh, ooh! Do they? I'mma call 'em and have it shipped to me. Freestanding or counter (Nordie's)?


----------



## Alesha (Dec 7, 2006)

SO JEALOUS OF YOUR HAUL! I really want the pigment and shadestick sets!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 7, 2006)

amazing haul! whats the all over gloss like?


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 7, 2006)

That's one of the best hauls I have seen!!!  You are gonna have soooo much fun!!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 7, 2006)

great stuff! i love my warm eyes palette and the silvery lilac e/s (tickles?) in the take wing quad has become one of my favs! i wish it was a perm : (


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 7, 2006)

Great haul!  Better late than never


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Ooh, ooh, ooh! Do they? I'mma call 'em and have it shipped to me. Freestanding or counter (Nordie's)?_

 
I'm sure you've probably already called but theres a Freestanding and Nordis counter there.  Usually when I go to a counter and something's out, I go to the other store to see if they have it and in most cases, they do. HTH!

You can also check Oakridge Mall Macy's and Eastridge Mall Macy's to.


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 8, 2006)

Amazing Haul....enjoy Ur Haul!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_amazing haul! whats the all over gloss like?_

 
I haven't really tried it yet. I've tried it as lip gloss so far and it's great. Really moisturizing and long lasting.


----------



## lovalotz (Dec 8, 2006)

ohh jeez lucky girl u are!
What camera is that btw?


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Dec 8, 2006)

nice haul  have fun


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 9, 2006)

You should shoot for MAC! These colors look so much better to me in your pics. Now I think I'm going to get the Intense and Warm Eyes palettes


----------



## juli (Dec 9, 2006)

Absolutely lovely haul!  Love it! What is the pink pigment?  shimmertime?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 

 
_What camera is that btw?_

 
Nikon D80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_You should shoot for MAC! These colors look so much better to me in your pics. Now I think I'm going to get the Intense and Warm Eyes palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish! That would be awesome. To photograph cosmetics? Ahhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_What is the pink pigment?  shimmertime? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's Kitschmas


----------



## LuvBeMac (Dec 9, 2006)

what is the pink pigment?oops already answered..sorry


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 9, 2006)

whoa! lotsa nice stuff! =D


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 9, 2006)

ooh oooh ooh so pretty .... im jealous!


----------



## user79 (Dec 11, 2006)

Great haul!


----------

